
What your poop says about your health [video] - DrScump
http://news.discovery.com/human/videos/what-your-poop-says-about-your-health-video-151106.htm
======
DrScump
Bristol Stool scale info at:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_stool_scale](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_stool_scale)

